# Isiah Thomas interview with Dan Patrick



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> -- Thomas said he wasn't thinking about Florida International until they called him. He just wanted to get back into the game. "I didn’t care if it was at FIU or if it was with the Chicago Bulls, I just love the gym. And again, basketball is basketball," Thomas said.
> 
> -- Thomas had interesting comments on what happened in New York. "I tried as hard as any human being could possibly try to win in New York," Thomas said. "I gave it everything that I could give, and I didn’t succeed. I, like many others, have failed there. There’s a long list of us that hasn’t been able to deliver the championship that New York wants. From Pat Riley to Larry Brown to Lenny Wilkins, Jeff Van Gundy, Don Nelson. We all came in here and tried to give it as much as we could humanly, possibly give and we all failed.





> Dan asked Isiah how he explains his reported hospitilization for overdosing on sleeping pills to recruits and their families. Thomas said he wasn't trying to kill himself and there was confusion that day because both he and his daughter had gone to the hospital. At the end of the day, he was protecting his family, and that's why it took so long for him explain what happened





> Thomas had a very interesting take on Dennis Rodman. He said Rodman acted like that because rebounders never got paid, and he wanted to draw attention to himself.
> 
> -- Dan asked Thomas about the greatest player in NBA history. Thomas said there are two names who belong in that discussion -- Michael Jordan and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/danpatrick/blog/64441/index.html?eref=fromSI

Just a few topics touched on really , I like what he said about Kareem, which is true he really was as dominant as a player could be once upon a time


----------

